# Firmware für Sony DSC-S500



## potzblitz (25. Juni 2008)

*Firmware für Sony DSC-S500*

Vielleicht weiß einer von euch wo man für Sonys CyberShot (DSC S500) die aktuellste Firmware bekommt? Meine irgendwann mal gelesen zu haben das es die nur auf der japanischen bzw. irgendeiner asiatischer Homepage von Sony gibt? Auf der deutschen ist nichts zu finden, habe aber mal ein aktuellere Firmware als meine gesehen. Leider keine Ahnung mehr wo das war

Für eure Hilfe wäre ich


----------

